# Ad Hoc at Home - Thomas Keller.



## alexthechef (Nov 17, 2015)

Has anyone read this? Its the first fine dining cookbook I've bought and so far I love it!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I have it and I enjoy it quite a bit. The recipes seem more accessible than his first French Laundry. The fried chicken recipe is excellent.


----------

